# Hinze Dam Night Session - Friday 02/03/07



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm thinking about hitting Hinze Dam for a night session on Friday night after work. 8)

Anyone interested in coming along?

I am planning on heading up there right after work, should get there around 7pm or a little after and fish till after midnight.

Anyone else who's keen let me know


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm keen, just don't know about the missus. Let me sober up before asking her though. Will get back to you.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I am interested!
What sort of lighting (as far as regulations go) do you need to be able to fish at night?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> What sort of lighting (as far as regulations go)


 :lol: You will not be bothered by any rules Dale as you are breaking them already [no night fishing allowed] so no lights until out of sight of the ranger is the key to night fishing Hinze...headlamp when rigging and landing fish is all you require and have a fishing permit

By the way the dam is great experience at night mate and a good bunch of blokes to fish with :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Heya Dale,

As Richo mentioned, technically night fishing Hinze is a bit of a no no, but many people do. We'll launch away from the main ramp well out of sight of the Ranger's house so there will be no problems.

Usually I take a headlamp (if you dont have one I have two quality Petzl's your welcome to borrow one on a replace if lost basis), and I usually take a chemical light with me as well which I stick on the yak.

The chemical lights are good, unless its a full moon its pitch dark and its impossible to see one another. With the chem lights you can usually work out where your mates are so long as they are within 100m or so.

Other than that, bring yourself, your fave combo, a bunch of your best surface lures, and a change of undies! .......(for when the Bass smash your lure in the blackness) :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

WayneD said:


> I'm keen, just don't know about the missus. Let me sober up before asking her though. Will get back to you.


No worries Wayne, good luck mate


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

What about the permit?
Do you need one?
Where do you get them and how much are they?

It will be close to a full moon tomorrow night, so seeing each other shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Dale,

You need a permit for most dams. You can purchase them online at: https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/ ... m?formID=3

Once you've completed the online payment you'll need to print out the permit, which you need to have on you when fishing.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Pete!!!
Hey, do you other yakkers (Wayne, Richo and Dallas) have a permit?
Are you risking life and limb without one?
What's the fine?
What are the chances of being caught?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

guys i might be in,

hey what about this weather??
has anyone heard any hine reports lately?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Gigantor said:


> Dale,
> 
> You need a permit for most dams. You can purchase them online at: https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/ ... m?formID=3
> 
> ...


this permit will allow you to fish most of the dams in se qld, 
however the permit for hinze is slightly different and needs to be purchased either at the dam, nerang tackle shop and i think post offices on the Gold Coast are now selling them.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishing Man said:


> this permit will allow you to fish most of the dams in se qld,
> however the permit for hinze is slightly different and needs to be purchased either at the dam, nerang tackle shop and i think post offices on the Gold Coast are now selling them.


The online permit is a SIP and doesn't cover Hinze, and Ben I think PO's also only sell a SIP.

Hinze permits from the dam wall at Rangers office or kiosk, Nerang Camping and Fishing, and any GCCC office

Dale $5 for 7days or $40 for a year and is only good for Hinze and goes to the restocking project at Hinze... also check other tackle shops for a permit but be sure they don't sell you a SIP its useless locally on the GC unless you visit other dams


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

Heya Ben,

I'm keeping an eye on the weather, but in reality even if its going to rain a little bit I think I'll still be going, I have a small umbrella I'll take in case it really buckets down 

The current forecast from the BOM is as follows :

Forecast for Friday
*Showers and possible storm, clearing in the afternoon.* Light to moderate NW to
NE winds.

The wife is working till late so I really want to make the most of the opportunity to get out for a night fish, they are few and far between for me lately.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am not going to make it unfortunately. Dammit I need a bass fix.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Hey, do you other yakkers (Wayne, Richo and Dallas) have a permit?
> ?


Dale I have a yearly permit mate but its a big dam mate and up to you if you choose to gamble with the ranger springing you...he's a nice bloke but I'm told by one of his mates he can be a bastard when he has to be

I also have a year SIP even though I rarely visit other dams as I prefer not to worry about a tap on the shoulder from any official at any impoundment


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't have a yearly permit but I have bought a weekly permit on occasions. The problem is that you won't get there until after the kiosk is closed so how are you to get a permit? When I go early morning/night I put $5 in an envelope with Hinze Permit written on it so that if I see the ranger I can say no I don't have a permit but I couldn't get one before coming fishing as the kiosk was closed and he can check my license to see that I live an hour away from Hinze so it's not like I can pop down there the day before to get one.

I don't know if this would work or not but at least you have made the effort. When I have launched at the western ramp in the mornings I drop by the kiosk on the way out and buy a weekly permit as it is not out of the way. If I launch at the water tower ramp half way up the dam I don't bother as it is too far to drive around to buy a permit.

I should just buy a yearly permit now that I am addicted to bass. Didn't want to fork out $40 for something I wasn't sure I would like.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a current permit.....

Because I fish Hinze so much, I want to contribute to the restocking as well as not worry about being fined 

Restocking means I'll continue to catch fish!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm heading to the eastern ramp arriving a little after 7, launching near the water tower, hope to see a few of u guys up there.

Ill hang around the ramp for a while in case there are any latecomers 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone else able to make it?

No takers and I might pass myself.....not sure I fancy 6 or 7 hours night fishing solo


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Dallas, spewing I missed your posts!!!
I've only just been able to get near a computer!
I was interested but things just got away today, probably for the best as I have to sort out a permit, which I'll be doing this week - thanks to all the advice from all those concerned about getting one - very much appreciated!!!!!


----------

